# Multi-year hunting and fishing licenses



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The ODNR announced that 5 year, 10 year and lifetime hunting and fishing licenses are now available. I don't quite know the reasoning for offering multi-year licenses, but here's the article:

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/wildlif...d-anglers-can-now-purchase-multiyear-licenses

..And a screenshot of the prices:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I wonder how it works if you buy a Ohio Resident Lifetime License and then move out of state. Is it still valid?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Kinda weird about the Lake Erie permit. I would have thought it would be for the whole year.

_"Beginning Jan. 1, 2019, a Lake Erie permit ($11) will be required for all nonresidents to fish Ohio waters of Lake Erie from Jan. 1-April 30 each year. Money generated by this permit will be used for specified purposes related to the protection and improvements of Lake Erie, such as combating invasive species, securing public access and providing for fish management projects in Lake Erie"_


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder how it works if you buy a Ohio Resident Lifetime License and then move out of state. Is it still valid?


I would think not, because you wouldn't be a resident anymore............


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I know in other states, if you have a lifetime license, it is valid even if you move out of state. 

I like that I can get a hard plastic card with a multi-year license for $4. The paper ones usually get destroyed after a couple months so I have multiple copies. I will probably try out a 5 year when I renew.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ing-trapping-regulations/licenses-and-permits
Under the FAQ is specifically states: A lifetime and multiyear licenses will remain valid for those privileges purchased in Ohio regardless of a change in residency.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The states finally going to get some money from the out of staters going to Erie ice fishing, when we have good ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Smitty82 said:


> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...ing-trapping-regulations/licenses-and-permits
> Under the FAQ is specifically states: A lifetime and multiyear licenses will remain valid for those privileges purchased in Ohio regardless of a change in residency.


That's good that they honor that...


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Finally! So many states have had this for such a long time, I can’t believe they don’t have the combined a license hunting and fishing ,West Virginia I think calls it a sportsman’s license, they are a great present for a child or grandchild it lasts forever


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe not forever, but defiantly for a lifetime.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

What constitutes a “senior”? At 59 an Adult Lifetime license is a bit pricey. If i were in my 30s or early 40s I’d jump on the fishing license. I’m still leaning toward the 10 yr license.

EDIT: I see the senior is 66. So 10 year it is!

A couple of my friends have lifetime licenses from a couple different states. They are still valid.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tazmanme said:


> Finally! So many states have had this for such a long time, I can’t believe they don’t have the combined a license hunting and fishing ,West Virginia I think calls it a sportsman’s license, they are a great present for a child or grandchild it lasts forever


That's a great gift idea!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> What constitutes a “senior”? At 59 an Adult Lifetime license is a bit pricey. If i were in my 30s or early 40s I’d jump on the fishing license. I’m still leaning toward the 10 yr license.
> 
> EDIT: I see the senior is 66. So 10 year it is!
> 
> A couple of my friends have lifetime licenses from a couple different states. They are still valid.


May want to get a 1 year then 5 year then lifetime....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder how it works if you buy a Ohio Resident Lifetime License and then move out of state. Is it still valid?


in Indiana the license is still good no matter where I live. but it would be a factor to consider if you ever plan on moving out of ohio. I asked that question before I bought mine because I planned on moving to tn when I retired. the price really isn't bad for someone who hunts a lot. I paid 288.00 for mine 20 yrs ago.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> I wonder how it works if you buy a Ohio Resident Lifetime License and then move out of state. Is it still valid?


Yes it is still valid.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

has anyone on here got a life time license yet?


----------



## eyecat (Sep 17, 2018)

Does anyone know what is included in the Lifetime license, like deer tags or turkey tags, or just the base license that costs resident $19?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

its only basic license, you will still have to pay for tags.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Smitty82 said:


> has anyone on here got a life time license yet?


I bought lifetime fishing/hunting. Break even point for me will be in 25 years (34 now). Anything beyond is saving money. Hope I live long enough to save a few dollars, ha ha.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

starcraft36 said:


> View attachment 290431
> 
> 
> I bought lifetime fishing/hunting. Break even point for me will be in 25 years (34 now). Anything beyond is saving money. Hope I live long enough to save a few dollars, ha ha.


I purchased my combo too, I figure if I die before I break even then my money still went towards something worth while.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Smitty82 said:


> I purchased my combo too, I figure if I die before I break even then my money still went towards something worth while.


Amen


----------

